# Reprogramming after a Battery Disconnect



## Testadura (Jul 16, 2012)

I would like to know what reprogramming steps are required after the battery on the 2012 Cruze has been disconnected and then reconnected.

The 2012 owner's manual talks about needing to reprogram the power windows. Are there other areas of the vehicle that also need to be reprogrammed?

I have also read in other posts here about the proper way to disconnect the battery; that being to start with the negative terminal. How about reconnecting; what are the proper steps: positive or negative first? 

Are there any time considerations as to how long the battery has been disconnected and what is then required, say 10 minutes versus 35 minutes.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

It's a 10mm socket to disconnect the battery. 

Definitely disconnect the negative first!!!!!!! I see you found my post about it. 

To reconnect, connect the + cable first, then the - cable. Otherwise you risk shorting the battery and starting an engine fire. 

I didn't need to reprogram anything except time/date when I disconnected my battery to install my foglights.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

sciphi said:


> It's a 10mm socket to disconnect the battery.
> 
> Definitely disconnect the negative first!!!!!!! I see you found my post about it.
> 
> ...


Same results. Disconnected my battery for the intake install. Just had to reset radio stuff.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

I used this for my 2002 Camaro when I changed the Battery. They are called 9 volt computer memory savers. This may work with the Cruze I have yet to try it out.


----------



## Mtopper (Mar 15, 2011)

i disconnected my battery to swap it out with an agm style with stud instead of post terminals. all i had to do when i reconnected it 30 minutes later was to play with the windows a few times and let my gps and tpms sensors reset/remember what everything was haha. no problems since.


----------



## Testadura (Jul 16, 2012)

Doesn't appear to be anything too out of the ordinary when reconnecting. I appreciate all of the replies!


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

The only thing I noticed with the windows after disconnecting the battery was the one touch up did not work on the driver side door the first time, actually had to hold the button to raise the window. Second time the one touch auto up worked just fine.


----------



## Dancer8558 (Sep 20, 2015)

*reprogram computer*

My friend has 2012 Chevy Cruze. She replaced the battery but found it wasn't that and put the old one back in. Now the A/C won't cool, just hot air. Lights won't function or the key fob.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Sure this is not a negative battery cable problem that just reared its head upon changing of the battery?


----------



## BReyReal (Feb 7, 2015)

I've been having this issue I believe. It's now been 3 weeks and I still don't know what is wrong. After no help from my dealership and a complaint made to corporate about them, my power steering is still not working after my battery died and I replaced it with a new one. My local mechanic said that it sounds like it needs relearned, but doesn't have the GM equipment for it. Does this sound like what my problem is? Everything else is fine except no power steering. I've unhooked the battery numerous times to see if it would relearn itself and nothing.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

